# Francis Francis X1 Pump tube exploded



## espressojunky (Feb 4, 2017)

So my trusty X1 went pop. I took the top off and the plastic tube that joins the pump to the boiler input has exploded at the boiler end. The 2 brass compression glands simply unscrew and all I now need is the 10cm length of plastic tube.

However, I cannot find anything about this tube or any availability for it in any of the spares outlets.

Does anyone know what this tube is and where I could get a piece from? I am thinking your standard fish tank tube just isn't going to do it!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

don't really know anything about them but http://www.craystoneshop.co.uk/ seem to stock spare parts, they don't have it listed but give them a ring, I'm sure they'll get 1 for you


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

espressojunky said:


> So my trusty X1 went pop. I took the top off and the plastic tube that joins the pump to the boiler input has exploded at the boiler end. The 2 brass compression glands simply unscrew and all I now need is the 10cm length of plastic tube.
> 
> However, I cannot find anything about this tube or any availability for it in any of the spares outlets.
> 
> ...


The pipe may have blown due to the element failing which can sometimes mean they run out of control and create a lot of pressure. It's a common pipe but certainly not fish tank tube as must be able to withstand high pressure

Try Craystones if you are rich, if you get stuck, let me know as have some in my spares box. You simply cut to size then tighten up the ends and it creates a new flange.


----------

